# Picking your memory . . .



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

Went on a call for shingle blow offs this morning. Laminated shingles were high nailed, with most of the nails blown through. The 45 - 50 mph wind gusts from yesterday and last night did predictable damage. 

So . . . for those of you who have been around awhile . . . these shingles measure 6 1/8" to the weather, about 39 1/4" in length, give or take. Sealant strip is on the face of the shinge, not a solid strip (looks alot like the Certainteed sealant pattern). Single printed nail line in the double thickness at the head lap. 

The 6 1/8" exposure has me puzzled . . . any ideas? . . .

I was thinking maybe CRC or Celotex but am really just guessing . . .


----------



## chipmunk (Aug 22, 2010)

BP --Everest, Mystique, Harmony, are all laminates with the sealant on front face and have 6 1/8 exposure. Or they could be IKO or as you suspect CRC, but both have the sealant on the back side at bottom edge


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. 

Pretty positive it's a BP Everest shingle after checking colors and product pix on their website. 

Just need to figure out a distributor . . . the BP dist. list appears to be out dated. Lists companies who have been long time gone. 

At least I know what to look for.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

CT has no laminate shingle with a 6 1/8 exposure. They used to make them 5in then went to 5 5/8 about 7-8 years ago.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

If the home owner wants to spend a few bucks and find out exactly what kind of shingles they are and if available find a place to buy them contact itel.

$90 and in a few days you'll get an email...


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

Through some research we were able to determine the match is an IKO laminate. Existing shingle is faded out, so match from new isn't perfect. We found the size on the match is very close. 

Research revealed that with this particular manufacturer there weren't very tight dimensional (size) controls between production facilities, and sometimes not even between lines in the same plant. Interesting . . . So while not a 6" +/- exposure, it was close enough to make the repair work.

We fully expect that given the severe weather pattern this spring, the next 50 mph breeze that comes through will inflict more damage and pain ($). Best solution would be complete replacement as the entire roof is high nailed with many nails blown through the mat. Gravity has taken over, with many shingles sliding out of position.

At least the installer had the good sense to run felt . . .

The ongoing service calls from the predictable failures in workmanship (or lack thereof) continue to add to our cash flow.


----------

